# A great day for America Good Night



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

200+ years later, another Massachusetts Miracle! :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i think Ted just spilled his drink :beer: :beer:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mass. has spoken, they were not the angry mob, teabaggers or fringe voters..........they were mainstream Americans who sent Obama, Pelosi and Reid a message. end of story......let's see what the dems do now......the left-wing loonies led by Howard Dean will be pi$$ed and try to convince Obama to continue to shove it down our throats. political suicide is an interesting achievement that has long term, far reaching consequences.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Halle-freakin-lujah. I put signs all over my cube this morning. All they say is "Thank You Massachusetts!". I work with a bunch of liberals. Let them eat that.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Bgunit68 said:


> Halle-freakin-lujah. I put signs all over my cube this morning. All they say is "Thank You Massachusetts!". I work with a bunch of liberals. Let them eat that.


thats great :thumb: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

API said:


> 200+ years later, another Massachusetts Miracle! :beer:


Isn't that the truth. I wonder what Obama thinks today. Just a few days ago he was making fun of Brown because he drove a pickup. I like my GMC diesel, my religion, and I'm going to hug my guns today.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

1st time in my life I am proud of my home in Massachusetts!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bore.224 said:


> 1st time in my life I am proud of my home in Massachusetts!


I'm proud to have you as a neighbor. I am a huge Yankees fan. I told my buddy at work that one of the Times that the Yankees and Sox meet I will cheer for Boston for this voting outcome. And I promise not to curse at any driver with a Mass plate on I-90 that drives 95mph and cuts you off, for at least a month.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: I dunno those mass drivers deserve as much sympathy as terrorists.


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

If this wasn't winter I suppose they would be rioting on Blue Hill Ave. oke:


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

*This one's for you Mary Jo :beer: *


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> API said:
> 
> 
> > 200+ years later, another Massachusetts Miracle! :beer:
> ...


By golly, my dog is sleeping on the floor next to me, my gun is clean and ready for tomorrow, and as soon as it quits raining, I think I'll run out and spray the mud off my truck! :thumb:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Guys while this is all very good for the country in that it has slowed(not stopped) the move towards socialism. Republicans who have abandoned the idea of less Gov and lower spending need to take notice of what happened in Mass. We have a country which is right of center fiscally, but center to center left socially. While I oppose gay marriage and believe life begins at conception, these issues are best left to states and for the most part the country agrees with this.

Now, we in ND are given a chance to replace Dorgan who retired, and Pooperboy who has demonstrated his lack of hearing in how he has voted on key major issues. We need to send fiscal conservatives to Washington to replace them. Hoven while more conservative is not by any means a true conservative, one only has to look at his record as Gov.

Then there is Kramer and Berg!!!!!!!! Berg is the King of backroom deals that never see the light of day. Kramer may be a better choice!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Check this site to see how ND politcians are graded on key issues from their voting records. Don't look at minnesota's its real spooky!!! :crybaby:

http://www.ontheissues.org/states/nd.htm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The republican party called today and wanted a contribution. I told them they were democrat light, and that those who preach bipartisan like McCain were fools. The guy said it takes money to make your voice heard. I told him they were not worth one penny until they start acting like conservatives. I also told him the only thing worse than a republican was a liberal democrat. I also went on to tell him they don't know how to act like winners when they are, and that they were total idiots after the win in 1994. As far as I am concerned they are all like employees, and when they start performing they may see some money.

I think I heard it right today, but I had to many tools running to hear. It sounds like the courts have struck down McCain Feingold. Idiots!!!!!! McCain and Feingold that is.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,

Your right. My slight disappointment in Brown first guy he talks to in DC is Mc Duffus. One of the most liberal Repubs around.
He needs to get out of the picture.
Also he should of told Harry Reid "You and I have nothing in common. You are trying to destroy our nation."

Although he did have a GREAT campain slogan that went something like this.

I want to spend your tax dollars on fighting terrorists. They want to spend your tax dollars to hire more attorneys to defend terrorists. Oh how true...........


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Brown is not a conservative based on his past voting record, he is more of a moderate. However for Mass he is pretty conservative and as long as he is not willing to vote for the bloated HC crap that has passed we win!!!!!!!!!

We are in need of common sense reforms in HC! People may not like this, but the reality is that Conservatives win as do the people of this nation if common sense reforms are passed regardless of when they are passed. Conservatives can burst the we passed HC reform bubble of any sitting Dem they will face who voted for this crap and point out that it took Conservative ideals to craft a working bill that has true reforms.

My fear is that the moderates and RINOS will get greedy and try to continue to feed like gluttons and roll over and pass bad legislation.Snow is one in particular I worry about.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Then there is Kramer and Berg!!!!!!!! Berg is the King of backroom deals that never see the light of day. Kramer may be a better choice!!!!!!!


Amen to that. If you are tired of the same old crooked crap from politicians Rick Berg is not the answer. He is a piece of work to say the least. Cramer would clearly be the better choice here.

I hate to break up the conservative parade here but I am not sold that the republican party is united, that people are all of the sudden going to go conservative for everything, or that the pendulum will totally swing the other way in November and give the repubs the ability to override a veto or anything.

If the right goes back to their old ways of pandering to corporations, foolish deregs, and continued breaks for the upper class the dems will not lose much or anything in November. Continued tax breaks, actual job creation, and maybe for once look at these trade agreements and bring back some quality standards so american companies can compete. Maybe things that aren't toxic or completely poisonous in our children's toys would be a good start.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

TK we have not had fiscal conservatives in place for a long time period. Maybe we have had the religious right being defined as the Rep party, but not from a fiscal position at least since 2005 the last year that discretionary spending did not increase!!!!

For the first time in many peoples voting lives they are going to be able to cast a vote that can affect change in a postive fiscal manner. We need to keep our eye on the ball. Oil,coal,water,farm programs and infrastructure are all important to this state. Depending on your profession one will have a bigger affect than the other. But support for those does not have to come at the expense of bloated spending bills. Nor should any legislation not withstand the light of day. Think long and hard when you cast your vote this fall. Think hard about the person you vote for and how they have conducted their business in the past.

Pooperboy has demostrated he talks one way and votes the other except when it is close to election time. Berg, well Berg led the House Rep Majority. Every hunter in this state should remember his back door deals that screwed them. While he may have voted for X bill to appear on the side of hunters. He dealt from the bottom of the deck in making sure things went against us!!!!!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Berg, well Berg led the House Rep Majority. Every hunter in this state should remember his back door deals that screwed them


I was thinking more about his involvement with the WSI debacle. He certainly is not worthy of any higher office. We certainly have our share of political hacks here in ND also.



> TK we have not had fiscal conservatives in place for a long time period. Maybe we have had the religious right being defined as the Rep party, but not from a fiscal position at least since 2005 the last year that discretionary spending did not increase!!!!


Being a conservative also means not using the government to support the business either, or to set rules so that only large corporations (tax breaks, outsourcing with reward) can succeed either.

I am fine with fiscal conservatism. But everyone needs to remember that that means not taking money from the government too. That is where people have lost faith with the right. The government needs to get back to fully supporting main street. Both sides have screwed this up. All this deregulating has helped create this monster so that companies got too big to fail, now the liberals give them a free pass and enable them to become even bigger through the bailout. uke:

The social stuff from the right blows me away. Against abortion, fine. Not in favor of contraception, head in the sand. Same with liberals though, no capital punishment but yet abortion, that too is a head scratcher. Generally the right is not in favor of spending on education, but then doesn't want to spend money on welfare. The left I think wants everyone in school so they run up a pile of debt and need to rely on the gov't that much longer.


----------

